# Redirecting



## Pogaca (Dec 17, 2021)

So, Tony is 11 months old and we have been working on redirecting him. What I do is generally to make him sit, stay, throw the dummy and then give him a command with a hand gesture towards the dummy. We are consistently trying this for a month and he does not seem to move to the direction I wish without seeing me throw or place the dummy. I really wish to know how you guys manage to redirect a dog succesfully?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I think you are talking about retrieving casting drills. Maybe this video can help.


----------



## Pogaca (Dec 17, 2021)

Yes exactly this exercise. He does this perfectly with the dummy. But without he will only take two steps into the direction I show and then will search for the dummy, if not found will not move anywhere. 
So my guess is he does not understand that I need him to move to the direction I show, no matter what might be there. I do not know if I am being impatient with him but I keep working this every day tho. I thought of hiding the dummy somewhere near yet out of sight and encourage him to move to the desired direction and stopping at the location of the dummy hoping that finding it without seeing it prior to action might click sth but again could not really get him to do so as his drop command is still a bit shaky. 
Regardless, I really find this drill incredibly useful in the field.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would try placing a line of dummies in the direction you want him to go. Make sure they can clearly be seen. The throw one in that direction. Once he returns that one to you, see if you can send him again.


----------



## Pogaca (Dec 17, 2021)

texasred said:


> I would try placing a line of dummies in the direction you want him to go. Make sure they can clearly be seen. The throw one in that direction. Once he returns that one to you, see if you can send him again.


Oh I feel dumb for not thinking this. Thank you.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Pogaca said:


> Oh I feel dumb for not thinking this. Thank you.


It’s from my days of working with retrievers. If your dog still has a problem, do it in front of you first. You slowly over time increase the distance. It’s a trust building exercise, once your dog learns the concept. That if you send him, there will always be something there.


----------

